# Best Film Score Award - 1994



## HansZimmer

This poll is for the first part of the competition Talkclassical best film score award.
You simply have to vote your favourite film score between the five presented here below. The poll will close on November 3.

The winner of the "Best original score" award of the year 1994 is the film "Schindler's List". The score has been composed and conducted by John Williams.

The other four nominated films are the following:

The Age of Innocence. Composer and conductor: Elmer Bernstein
The Firm. Composer: Dave Grusin.
The Fugitive. Composer: James Newton Howard
The Remains of the Day. Composer: Richard Robbins

Here below you find some youtube videos containing the best parts of each score and some images from the film. If you want to listen to the full suites, you can use the "more details" links.

The structure of the videos is usually the following:

Main theme
Secondary themes
Final reprise of the main theme with climax


*SCHINDLER'S LIST*

Go here for more details

In this case I created a playlist with different videos, each one containing a part of the score, instead of a single video as usually.
The structure of the playlist:

Main theme
Immolation
Remembrances
Auschwitz
Music of the end credits (final reprise of the main theme with climax)

Click here to open the youtube playlist


*THE AGE OF INNOCENCE*

Go here for more details

The structure of the video:
0:00 I. Passage of Time (main theme)
2:39 II. Van Der Luydens
4:52 III. Mrs. Mingott
6:31 IV. Dangerous Conversation
8:41 V. Archer's Book
10:45 VI. Archery
12:11 VII. Farewell Dinner
14:12 VIII. Pick Up Ellen (final reprise of the main theme)







*THE FIRM*

Go here for more details

The structure of the video:
0:00 How Could You Lose Me
3:42 Mitch&Abby
6:08 Rays Blues
10:39 The Plan
12:45 The Death of Love Trust







*THE FUGITIVE*

Go here for more details

The structure of the video:
00:00 Kimble in the River (main theme)
01:52 Kimble Saves the Boy
04:48 Helicopter Chase
09:36 It's over (final reprise of the main theme with climax)







*THE REMAINS OF THE DAY*

Go here for more details


----------



## HansZimmer

Schindler's List is one of my favourite films and the music is also brilliant. However, if I have to evaluate the music in itself, The Age of Innocence probably wins. 
I had think about these two options: the other three scores don't tell so much to me. 

The score of the Firm is quite well developed, but the one of "The Remains of The Day" sounds too much rudimental and repetitive. The music of The Fugitive sounds too much like the typical american action film: not my cup of the!


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed.

*Schindler's List
The Age of the Innocence
The Firm*

are qualified for the second part of this competition.


----------



## HansZimmer

Concerning the TC best original film score 1995.

*The Lion King
Shawshank redemption*

are qualified for the second part of this competition.

Lion King vs Shawshank Redemption: runoff


*The Lion King*







*Shawshank Redemption*


----------

